# Need your help in making a career decision.



## ArmyEngineer (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello,

A little bit about me. I completed my Bachelor's and Master's (GPA above 3.75) in Electrical Engineering from an good ABET school in the North East. The focus of my Masters was Wireless Communication. I have one journal publication in Radio Frequency.

I am about to complete a 4 year contract with the US Army. I served enlisted in Army Electronics. I have also successfully passed my FE exam in Electrical last fall. During my service in the Army I received my US Citizenship and Security Clearance.

I intend to work as an Electrical Engineer (Federal or Private job) once my contract is up and I have decided to start applying for jobs. I have 2 questions and will be grateful for any reply:

1) What are the chances of an Electrical Engineering job in this market with my qualifications? Is there a particular kind of job/company I should target?

2) What can I do in the next 6 months or so to improve my chances of landing a job as an Electrical Engineer.

Thank you for your time.

Sincerely,

ArmyEngineer


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 5, 2011)

You can check for job postings on USAJobs. You should get big bonus points for military service.


----------



## willsee (Jul 5, 2011)

GE is hiring EE's in Louisville, KY

A recruiter called me and I was a co-op there 5 years ago. I have a friend who works there and he probably makes 70-75k and he's 28? 29? M.Eng and Army experience


----------



## solomonb (Jul 10, 2011)

Look in North Dakota for many jobs! Willston to be exact. The oil boom in the Baaken Formation is going strong and we need LOTS of people. I had someone call our firm last week looking for mechanicals with oil/gas experience. Power is going to be a BIG DEAL here because of the need for more big substations. Make damn sure that you have housing before going--housing is virtually non existent-- that is why there are so many jobs in demand. Many folks are living in trailers/motorhomes/campers.

Understand that there is plenty of work----- all types---housing is the issue. The winter's in North Dakota can be quite brutal, -30-40F, not impossible, however, not for the faint hearted either. They say that Baaken formation will go for many more years, that is why they need people.

I was up a couple of weeks ago-- they were paying $18/20 hour for help at McDonalds-- why? More money in the oil field. The people were complaining about lack of good restaurants, nobody wants to work in the restaurant when you can work in the oil field. Long, hard hours, 14-16 hour days/7 days/week-- however the money is good.

Look at the Minot or Williston papers-- you will see what I am describing.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jul 11, 2011)

Stay in the military and be an officer. You've already got 4 years towards retirement and you'll have job security and good pay.


----------

